# Pictures of "Wolf" (R.I.P), my 7 week old short-lived husky puppy......



## ripwolf

These are some pics of "wolf", who passed away July 21, 2008. Short lived but long remembered. I know his short life was meant to be with me.

"WOLF", MAY UR SOUL GROW UP STRONG AND GREET ME AT THE GATES OF HEAVEN WHEN MY TIME WILL COME TO FOLLOW YOUR PATH!

In case you haven't read the horrible tragedy of his death and what i'm going through right now, here's the thread :

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/10188-my-7-week-old-husky-puppy-died-can-t-figure-out-cause.html


----------



## andrea 35

he looked beautifull , its a real shame he was only here for a short time .


----------



## noushka05

aww he was so beautiful rest in peace little man


----------



## Guest

wow he was so beautifull,,,hes eyes were like ice...such a sweet baby


----------



## JANICE199

oh what a beauty...i love pic. 4


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Oh RW-really sad to read this and so sorry for your heartbreak-and i'm sure his soul will flourish and he'll be with you always


----------



## ripwolf

i'm sure he will...and because i got attached to him so much in just short period of time, it means something= he was meant to be with me.
I can't stand the idea of getting another husky puppy to make up for his space....am considering it, but right now, wolf's memories are all over my head....


----------



## Siamese Kelly

I know what you mean and your right-special fur babies whether we know it or not are all borrowed angels to us for a reason..it just takes us a while to figure it out or realise that we have figured it out,maybe he was borrowed to you to show you a different kind of friendship and that you have room in your heart for someone else-maybe not now but sooner or later you will see that him being called back was part of a bigger picture


----------



## ripwolf

Siamese Kelly said:


> I know what you mean and your right-special fur babies whether we know it or not are all borrowed angels to us for a reason..it just takes us a while to figure it out or realise that we have figured it out,maybe he was borrowed to you to show you a different kind of friendship and that you have room in your heart for someone else-maybe not now but sooner or later you will see that him being called back was part of a bigger picture


i already feel it. I know he was here to affect the bigger picture. He has already changed my life......and how i look at things....


----------



## griffpan

He was a beautiful pup and still is as i'm sure he'll still be with you, R.I.P little Wolf pup


----------



## fallinstar

im so sorry for you loss, he was a beautiful baby may he rest in peace xxx


----------



## ripwolf

fallinstar said:


> im so sorry for you loss, he was a beautiful baby may he rest in peace xxx


Thank you and thank you all for your messages.....
i'm considering getting another Husky puppy...but it's hard to even think about seeing anything around me that even looks like "wolf" ( another husky puppy will remind me of him)....so i think i am getting a Rottweiler puppy.......
R.I.P Wolf.....


----------



## momentofmadness

RIP Wolf.

You will be missed


----------



## catzndogz

He was a beautiful looking pup. I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP sweet little Wolf.


----------



## sskmick

How traumatic for you, I read your thread on the dog section. I am so sorry for your loss, especially as he was so young.

RIP Wolf


----------



## Guest

R.I.P Wolf
You were only here on earth a short time, but you have 'touched' many during that time.
Run free little fellow.


----------



## Zoo_Keeper

So sorry for you loss my heart goes out to you! R.I.P little one!


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

omg i love huskys! thats so bad about it being your first time
im really so sorry for your loss, my thoughts are with you and little wolf 
xxx

*hugs*


----------



## Guest

ripwolf said:


> Thank you and thank you all for your messages.....
> i'm considering getting another Husky puppy...but it's hard to even think about seeing anything around me that even looks like "wolf" ( another husky puppy will remind me of him)....so i think i am getting a Rottweiler puppy.......
> R.I.P Wolf.....


prehaps a different colour husky may suit you xxxxxxxxx


----------

